

Show HN: Horcrux, a Mac app to back up or move your IMAP emails - suhastech
http://thehorcrux.com/?hn
Hi,<p>Creator here. I'm sort of reposting the same thing from about 208 days ago. The first version kinda sucked. I guess this is my first lean <i>not-really-a</i> startup experience. 
The new version is much better. http://thehorcrux.com/why-i-built-horcrux-app/<p>Let me know what you think,<p>Here are some promo codes:
97HNR6HW4EPH
K9R7KTWPTJJ6
WPM3MK4WXNHY
3P7N9RNPF4M4
3N49NP9P7TR6<p>Cheers,
Suhas Sharma
======
recuter
The people here who use the likes of Mutt and Alpine are also rather
comfortable with IMAP backups obviously.

For a more gmail focused crowd there is the excellent Gmvault to consider:
<http://gmvault.org/>

I'm not sure who are the people who can't use the above solutions and yet
understand what IMAP is and that backups are desirable AND be willing to spend
$15 for a Mac App Store app. Food for thought.

~~~
yanokwa
I tried gmvault and found it lacking.

I switched to CloudPull ($10) from <http://goldenhillsoftware.com> and it's by
far the best Google backup tool I've found.

It supports Gmail, Google Contacts, Google Calendar, Google Drive/Docs, and
Google Reader. The app backs up a max of 10 accounts in the background and all
the data is available in standard file formats.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Thank you for mentioning this; I just bought it, it seems to work wonderfully,
and I like that they save the data in standard formats.

------
suhastech
Hi,

Creator here. I'm sort of reposting the same thing from about 208 days ago.
The first version kinda sucked. I guess this is my first lean _not-really-a_
startup experience. The new version is much better.
<http://thehorcrux.com/why-i-built-horcrux-app/>

Let me know what you think,

Here are some promo codes (Mac App Store):

97HNR6HW4EPH K9R7KTWPTJJ6 WPM3MK4WXNHY 3P7N9RNPF4M4 3N49NP9P7TR6

Also, I haven't done any marketing really. If you want to blog about it and
need promo codes be sure to mail me at suhas AT thehorcrux

Cheers,

Suhas Sharma

~~~
hundchenkatze
Hi Suhas,

First off, I was lucky enough to use one of the promo codes, thanks! This
exactly what I've been looking for. I'm trying my best to leave gmail, but all
my emails are stuck on big G's servers. Thus, causing me login just to search
old messages.

My only problem so far was the fact that I use Two-Factor Auth. Once I
remembered this, there was no problem, haha. I just went and generated a new
app specific password. But, I forgot, and failed three or four times trying to
use my regular password. So no problem with the app. Maybe just adding a
reminder to your support docs, or display a tip in the app after several
failed attempts to help forgetful users like me. =)

~~~
suhastech
Thanks,

Updated: <http://thehorcrux.com/frequently-asked-questions/>

------
cjensen
Great web site. It's very clear about what your software does.

At first I thought "but Time Machine already backs up my email, and Mail.app
can already copy email to a new account." But then I realized there's a niche
for everything: not everyone uses Mail.app; not everyone uses Time Machine.

There's a good lesson there: just because a problem is solved doesn't mean
there isn't still a niche market still available.

~~~
jwr
Plus, Mail.app has a bug that corrupts E-mails with attachments. Just google
for it, you'll find dozens of reports going back several years. This means
that your local Mail.app storage is not a reliable backup.

------
sdizdar
Shameless Plug: you can continuously backup all your Google email to Dropbox,
Google Drive, Box, SugarSync, or SkyDrive via cloudHQ (<http://cloudHQ.net>).
We support txt, html, or eml export. You can also just backup certain types of
attachments. And backup is continuous and in real time - as soon as a new
email is added it will be transfered and backed up to your Dropbox/Box/Google
Drive folder.

Here is a short video on how to setup this: <http://vimeo.com/65168186>

------
datr
This is similar to a product I've been thinking about recently. Is there
anything I can use to take emails from a server I trust (my company server
say) encrypt them and move them to a server I don't necessarily trust (gmail
for instance) and have the emails decrypt with the standard gnupg extensions
that are available for most email clients?

~~~
0x0
If you don't trust the server and you need to use IMAP, remember the headers
won't be encrypted, so from+to+subject+date lines (+ approximate message size)
would "leak", at the very least.

------
w1ntermute
Isn't the name "Horcrux" trademarked by JK Rowling? Seems like a bad idea to
name your app after that.

~~~
snoonan
Yes, even if it's not a registered trademark, it is trading on someone else's
work. Even if it's not in a industry (in terms of legal trademark
enforcement), it's unfair to those who worked hard to put it in the mind of
the public.

~~~
manuletroll
Well, on the other hand, there are loads of products named after pop culture
references.

------
apawloski
Horcrux is also the name of an excellent backup utility that's convenient for
backing data up to multiple locations [1].

[1] <http://chrispoole.com/project/horcrux/>

------
suhastech
Update: Just got ycomibinated. Returning timeouts. Google Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Atheho...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Athehorcrux.com&aq=f&oq=cache%3Athehorcrux.com&aqs=chrome.0.57j58.1507j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

